# Nikon offering $200 rebate on D70: Is it a Good Deal?



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Nikon now has a $200 rebate till 3/31/05 on the D70 and along with other rebates and sale price at This Retailer I was wondering if this is a good deal......

Price was: $1299.99 
Sale Discount: - $65.00 
You pay: $1234.99

Mail-in rebate(s): -$255.00 (200.00 from Nikon and 55.00 from retailer)

Final Price after rebate(s): $979.99 with Free shipping on orders $25 & up with Web Ordering.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

crete said:


> Final Price after rebate(s): $979.99 with Free shipping on orders $25 & up with Web Ordering.


Good deal, great camera. Remember though, it'll always be cheaper tomorrow.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> Good deal, great camera. Remember though, it'll always be cheaper tomorrow.


Also remember that you cannot take today's pictures with a cheaper camera tomorrow :angel:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Damn, that's a really good deal.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I paid $1299 for my D70 several months back. The pictures I have taken have been worth many times the $300 I "overpaid" at the time!  

The camera rocks (and my wife just got me the 70-200 VR lens!).


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

Emission said:


> I paid $1299 for my D70 several months back. The pictures I have taken have been worth many times the $300 I "overpaid" at the time!
> 
> The camera rocks (and my wife just got me the 70-200 VR lens!).


:stupid:

Nice lens... I had to buy my own!


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

So it looks like a good deal I should take advantage of...

but it doesn't come with any memory cards. What do you recommend for a memory card 128k, 256k, 512k or 1gig... are there any makes better or worse for this camera?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

1gb Minimum


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

crete said:


> So it looks like a good deal I should take advantage of...
> 
> but it doesn't come with any memory cards. What do you recommend for a memory card 128k, 256k, 512k or 1gig... are there any makes better or worse for this camera?


Lexar 1gig 80x cards are my standard card. The D70 is a very fast camera and can take advantage of their speed. You can fit about 180 raw (highest quality) images on each one, and a lot more jpegs (300+).

I buy them at my local camera store for about $97.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

crete said:


> So it looks like a good deal I should take advantage of...
> 
> but it doesn't come with any memory cards. What do you recommend for a memory card 128k, 256k, 512k or 1gig... are there any makes better or worse for this camera?


I have a 1GB and a 512MB as a back-up. The 1GB will hold about 225 images at high res (not RAW), which is more than plenty, and you can find them for <$100 these days.

Go with a brand-name (mine is Sandisk, I think).


----------



## bluegarvis (Aug 18, 2004)

How does this compare to the Canon Digital Rebel? I realize it is like asking which is better a 911 or an M5... different cars for different purposes but still....


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

bluegarvis said:


> How does this compare to the Canon Digital Rebel? I realize it is like asking which is better a 911 or an M5... different cars for different purposes but still....


Both excellent cameras. My choice was easy as my brother has a Nikon and we can swap lenses.

I've found that it is more about lens, light and focus than actual megapixel. I love my D70.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I have also been considering taking advantage of this deal. My concern is that with Canon's recent offering, what will Nikon be offering once this rebate deal has passed? I know... the waiting game can go on forever with any piece of technology, but I can't help but think that they might have something arriving April 1. 

--SONET


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

SONET said:


> I have also been considering taking advantage of this deal. My concern is that with Canon's recent offering, what will Nikon be offering once this rebate deal has passed? I know... the waiting game can go on forever with any piece of technology, but I can't help but think that they might have something arriving April 1.
> 
> --SONET


Of course they will have something better! But, you should see some of the pics I have taken with my D70... they are priceless!


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

SONET said:


> I have also been considering taking advantage of this deal. My concern is that with Canon's recent offering, what will Nikon be offering once this rebate deal has passed? I know... the waiting game can go on forever with any piece of technology, but I can't help but think that they might have something arriving April 1.
> 
> --SONET


I think Nikon lowered the price of the D70 to compete with the launch of the Canon Digital Rebel XT, which will retail for $999 with kit lens. I doubt that Nikon will further lower prices on the D70 after this rebate, since the pricing is already right in line with the DR-XT.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Emission said:


> I paid $1299 for my D70 several months back. The pictures I have taken have been worth many times the $300 I "overpaid" at the time!
> 
> The camera rocks (and my wife just got me the 70-200 VR lens!).


Where'd she buy it? :eeps:

And I agree- the pics I have taken since December have been GREAT! Totally worth the $300 more!

Have you taken any of your pics to get them 'developed?' We did this past weekend. Some to Costco and some to Walgreens. Of the two, Walgreens did best! :dunno:


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

I got my Digital Rebel in November because of the rebates. I tripled up on the rebates and got some great lenses for a great price. The Drebel, an 85 1.8 prime and a 28-135 IS zoom after rebate came out to about $1200. If price were equeal I would have rather gotten the D70, which is the better performing camera but there was a $500 price difference for the equivalent Nikon package. 

So now there's 3. The Drebel, the D70 and the Drebel XL. If I were in the market for a camera, I'd buy any of these three in a heartbeat. You just can't go wrong with them. Hands down the best camera of the 3 right now is the Drebel XL. It's got the 8MP sensor and all the goodies (and more) that came with the Wasia hack on the Drebel. To me, the 2 biggest drawbacks of the Drebel are the lack of a Servo focus mode and s l o w continuous shooting mode (the Hack does not address these). Why are these features important to me? I have a 19 month old that hasn't learned how to stand still yet so I kinda suffer with my Reb in low light. Don't get me wrong, it still blows away any point and shoot out there. Both of these features have been addressed in the Drebel XL. 

Only you can decide which camera is the best value and the right choice for you. It's a great choice to make. 2 years ago you couldn't make that decision.

There is one fundamental question you need to answer before making your choice and that is what lens system you want to get yourself into? When you're at the camera store take your time and try to learn the product because once you commit to a line you're not going to cross over (at least not without $$$).

Also, whichever one you get make sure you get yourself a good comfortable bag cause this SLR stuff really puts on the pounds.

By the way, since I got my Reb in November I've only taken about 20 pictures with my powershot. DSLRS rule! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

SONET said:


> what will Nikon be offering once this rebate deal has passed? I know... the waiting game can go on forever with any piece of technology, but I can't help but think that they might have something arriving April 1.


My guess is the D75 or D80 will be announced in the next 6 months. 

(People were expecting them to make an announcement at the Photo Marketing Association convention last week, but I'm not finding any reports of announcements.)


----------



## bluegarvis (Aug 18, 2004)

Emission said:


> Both excellent cameras. My choice was easy as my brother has a Nikon and we can swap lenses.
> 
> I've found that it is more about lens, light and focus than actual megapixel. I love my D70.


Well then, since we already own an EOS rebel with some big lenses... my choice is already made. Now, 6.3 or 8 MP?????


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

bluegarvis said:


> Well then, since we already own an EOS rebel with some big lenses... my choice is already made. Now, 6.3 or 8 MP?????


Go for a 20D. Great reviews. I'm hesitant to buy an SLR until Canon steals a certain competitor's self cleaning sensor technology.


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

OK...I went online and made the purchased before the special rebates with the retailer expired. Will get the camera in about 5-10 days.....

Net cost after all rebates will be $1080.00 including tax and shipping.

I do have a question for those using this camera... which format do you use most or you find works best for you?

-- jpeg or raw


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

crete said:


> OK...I went online and made the purchased before the special rebates with the retailer expired. Will get the camera in about 5-10 days.....
> 
> Net cost after all rebates will be $1080.00 including tax and shipping.
> 
> ...


I always shoot the highest resolution JPEG. I've never shot RAW, but if it was something really, really, important... and I only needed a few shots, maybe I would (you can really tweak settings in RAW).

But, all my images are highest JPEG, and I've never had any issues or regrets.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> We did this past weekend. Some to Costco and some to Walgreens. Of the two, Walgreens did best! :dunno:


Have your profiles set up for the printer doing the output? :eeps: look here to get started


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

FenPhen said:


> (People were expecting them to make an announcement at the Photo Marketing Association convention last week, but I'm not finding any reports of announcements.)


They only announced an updated D2H and a slew of Coolpix line. :banghead:

Waiting for a D100 replacement myself for the next camera. Until then, I'm just really, really, really tempted to buy a non-updated D2H before stock runs out.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

crete said:


> OK...I went online and made the purchased before the special rebates with the retailer expired. Will get the camera in about 5-10 days.....
> 
> Net cost after all rebates will be $1080.00 including tax and shipping.
> 
> ...


I just saw the D70 this weekend at Best Buy for $1099.00.
Minus the $200 rebate, that'd be $899.00. :wow: 
Add tax and it'd still be under $1K, no? :dunno:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> I just saw the D70 this weekend at Best Buy for $1099.00.
> Minus the $200 rebate, that'd be $899.00. :wow:
> Add tax and it'd still be under $1K, no? :dunno:


I bought mine at Best Buy. Join their club, and you get rebate coupons too! $$$$


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> I just saw the D70 this weekend at Best Buy for $1099.00.
> Minus the $200 rebate, that'd be $899.00. :wow:
> Add tax and it'd still be under $1K, no? :dunno:


Are you sure about this ..... I just checked the Best Buy website and see the D70 listed at 1299.00 with the 200.00 rebate that would bring it down to 1099.00 plus tax.

See it Here :dunno:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

crete said:


> Are you sure about this ..... I just checked the Best Buy website and see the D70 listed at 1299.00 with the 200.00 rebate that would bring it down to 1099.00 plus tax.
> 
> See it Here :dunno:


I don't recall seeing mention of rebate in their price tag. Just the big *$1099*.
But you may be right. :dunno:


----------



## cityscapex5 (Mar 17, 2005)

JetBlack330i said:


> I don't recall seeing mention of rebate in their price tag. Just the big *$1099*.
> But you may be right. :dunno:


Looking to get one, but i'm concerned about the lack of USB 2.0 support which DCresource mentions. Has anyone noticed this as a practical problem? - Isn't USB 1.1 like 90% slower than 2.0 especially with images this size?

http://www.dcresource.com/reviews/nikon/d70-review/


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I doubt I could even tell you where the cable is for my D100 right now - I use USB 2.0 card readers to transfer images off the cards and onto my PC.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Like Cliff3, I have no idea where my USB cable is either.  

I have always used a card reader. It is just much faster and easier than hooking up a USB cable to the camera, then to the computer. 

The USB issue is a non-issue.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Just be sure to get a fast card. For my Canon SD500 I got the Sandisk Ultra II and its wonderful!

I believe they have an Ultra III now that is even faster...


----------



## cityscapex5 (Mar 17, 2005)

Cliff3 said:


> I doubt I could even tell you where the cable is for my D100 right now - I use USB 2.0 card readers to transfer images off the cards and onto my PC.


Cool. I placed my order for one ... seems like quite an upgrade to go to DSLR from my Coolpix's and Digital Elph's. I wouldnt call myself even an amateur photographer at this point but this will be my hobby this summer and hopefully i can show some improvement!

One thing that bugs me is that its made in Thailand...whatever happened to Japanese products that were actually made in Japan? I bought a Hitachi Shop Vac - a really nice unit that is head and shoulders above shop vac and craftsman and the d*mn thing was made in Italy!


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

cityscapex5 said:


> Cool. I placed my order for one ... seems like quite an upgrade to go to DSLR from my Coolpix's and Digital Elph's. I wouldnt call myself even an amateur photographer at this point but this will be my hobby this summer and hopefully i can show some improvement!
> 
> One thing that bugs me is that its made in Thailand...whatever happened to Japanese products that were actually made in Japan? I bought a Hitachi Shop Vac - a really nice unit that is head and shoulders above shop vac and craftsman and the d*mn thing was made in Italy!


That has been the case for a long time. A lot of Japanese products are assembled in Malaysia. We are living in a global world these days. American stuff made in China and Mexico. Japanese cars built in the US, BMWs assembled in South Africa...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

hockeynut said:


> Just be sure to get a fast card. For my Canon SD500 I got the Sandisk Ultra II and its wonderful!
> 
> I believe they have an Ultra III now that is even faster...


My apologies for posting something in a thread about Nik*n cameras. 

Anyway, there isn't any point in buying insanely fast (and in some cases, insanely expensive) memory, if your digital camera's write speed can't make use of it - the speed.

.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick said:


> My apologies for posting something in a thread about Nik*n cameras.
> 
> Anyway, there isn't any point in buying insanely fast (and in some cases, insanely expensive) memory, if your digital camera's write speed can't make use of it - the speed.
> 
> .


The Nikon D70 CAN handle the fast write speeds as it can write to the disk and "reload" it's internal RAM faster:

"...the D70 can continuously capture up to 144 normal-large JPEGs at a blazing 3 fps. But we think a better benchmark is its ability to capture up to 14 images at 3 fps in fine-large JPEG mode... And RAW fans can also capture up to four RAW+JPEG Basic images at 3 fps... As usual, storage speed depends on the type and speed of the memory card, and we got these results using a Sandisk 256MB Ultra II CF."

I use a Sandisk 1GB Ultra Type-II card and it is much faster than my Type-I. My next card will most likely be a Type-III.


----------



## cityscapex5 (Mar 17, 2005)

yeah - its 1299 - 200 rebate, for 1099 + tax at Best Buy. I placed an order online at Abes of Maine for $1080 before rebate for the kit with 18-70 lens. Complete price will be 880 delivered after rebate. I figure at this price the jump to DSLR is a no brainer.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Emission said:


> "...the D70 can continuously capture up to 144 normal-large JPEGs at a blazing 3 fps. But we think a better benchmark is its ability to capture up to 14 images at 3 fps in fine-large JPEG mode..."


 :rofl:

That, made me giggle.

.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

cityscapex5 said:


> "...I figure at this price the jump to DSLR is a no brainer."


Just wait... I caught the DSLR bug and bought another $2,000 worth of lenses less than six months after my purchase! 

In hindsight, the pictures I have are worth every single penny (see attached from last night - my daughter's first b'day - taken with the 18-70 Kit lens)!


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

FenPhen said:


> My guess is the D75 or D80 will be announced in the next 6 months.
> 
> (People were expecting them to make an announcement at the Photo Marketing Association convention last week, but I'm not finding any reports of announcements.)


Here it is: Nikon confirms *D50* and *D70s*
http://www.dpreview.com/news/0503/05033105nikond50real.asp :clap:


----------

